# ¿Estas eprom son compatibles entre si?



## Guerrero7000 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hola tengo un TV que pienso que tiene un fallo en la eprom ya que a veces pierde la configuración, los canales guardados y demás.

El problema es que lleva una 25Q32BSIG y yo las que tengo y las que puedo conseguir son 25Q32BVSIG o 25Q32FVSIG

¿Puedo sustituirla por estas?

¿Cual es la diferencia entre ellas?

Gracias.


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 14, 2015)

segun creo no hay problema, algunas por la terminacion cambian el voltaje de trabajo hasta 1.8 y otras 3.6v. pero esas 2 si tiene el mismo rango de voltaje, sobra decirte que debes grabarlas antes de colocarlñas con su respectivo firmware, chaooo

PD: miraste los datasheets?? de la W25Q32BSIG nunca lo encontre de la otra si, chaooo


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Oct 14, 2015)

Si, lógicamente ya se que hay que grabarla antes de soldarla en la placa jejeje

Estoy casi seguro que el fallo viene de la eprom....pero me hace dudar un poco el tema que me haya dejado grabar el firmw bien y demás pero luego no guarde los parámetros de configuración....Normalmente las eprom que me he encontrado mal directamente no funcionaban.....pero esta funciona a medias y me hace dudar......

Aunque si me dices que las 25Q32BVSIG y 25Q32FVSIG son comtatibles con las 25Q32BSIG pues entonces probaré a ver.....¿Las 3 tienen el mismo voltaje de trabajo y son iguales? En ese caso ¿Cual poner la BVSIG o la FVSIG?

Sobre lo del datasheet pues tampoco lo he encontrado, no tengo muy buena vista pero juraría que pone 25Q32BSIG de todas formas os dejo una foto por si encontráis algún error.


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 14, 2015)

mmm un dato que he notado, antes de grabar SIEMPRE borra la memoria, al grabar encima siempre me han salido problemas con la verificacion, por eso es mejor hacer eso, en tu caso yo colocaria la BVSIG es la mas parecida, los datasheets estan en la pagina de WINBOND, recuerda que la matricula va precedida de la letra W pero no en la marca que hacen al IC, chaoooo

https://www.winbond.com/hq?__locale=en


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Oct 14, 2015)

Si, normalmente le hago un erase antes de grabar....

Como dices le pondré la BVSIG.

Por cierto que programador usas tu? Yo tengo un EZP y uno chino de 2€ que aún ni he usado, viene sin carcasa ni nada, una pcb un zócalo de palanca y un conector usb.....

Lo que tampoco sé es si esta eprom es de 150 o de 200-208....¿Lo sabes por casualidad?

EDITO: Vale mirando el data veo que es de 208 si no me equivoco

EDITO2: Al leer detenidamente el data me he dado cuenta que la BV es SPI mientras que la FV es SPI y QDI.....osea que me valdrían ambas realmente ya que el voltage el es mismo 2.7 a 3.6, misma temperatura de aguante y mismo consumo.....y ambas 208


----------



## Sandor33 (Dic 30, 2016)

Tengo similar problema con esta memoria. Solo que la mía por alguna razón hubo un corto y tiene un orificio en medio. Solo te comentaba . Gracias y un Feliz Año 2017


----------

